# The many faces of Diesel



## ::Diesel:: (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL, Diesel has a very expressive face.














































My favorite...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't you just love how expressive APBTs are? That last pct is a riot; what a ham!!!!:woof:


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Love the first one.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I LOVE THE LAST ONE ROTF THAT IS HILARIOUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A CUTIE PIE!!!:angel: :love2:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ohhh he is such a cutie. I love the faces dogs make lol.. Makes me wonder if we entertain them with the faces we make? lol


----------



## ::Diesel:: (Jun 14, 2008)

He cracks me up, he seems to always be making faces! He is just such a fun dog. I want to see other crazy pitbull faces! Please post some pics!


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

My favorite...







[/QUOTE]

he looks like a happy boy :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Heres a pitbull face for ya lol










You can see the many faces of Slim in my signature below lol..


----------



## maze31 (Jun 29, 2008)

what a beauty...congrads...


----------

